# new idea:  fractal art



## TaoJonz (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished some fractal art soaps...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pureblisse ... /lightbox/


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG! Those are amazing! You're very creative.


----------



## candledoll (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## carebear (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely.  What kind of paper do you use?  I've purchased it from Southern Soapers before, but now want a new source.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 12, 2010)

So very creative....love it.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 12, 2010)

AWSOME !!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you make the fragtal images too?

I love them, the broze geos & the multi-layer embedded snowflakes.

Well done!


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't do fractal art myself, but my son does.  It's watching him develop things that got me interested in fractals to begin with.

 My best advice for anyone wanting to experiment with decals is start with very simple images, that have clear borders with the image in the middle...much more forgiving.  When you use a full color bleed like I did...your template, cutting and placement have to be absolutely perfect as every nick or mistake shows up.  They are trickier than they seemed when I started!   It will also increase the cost of your finished product, depending on how many images you can get from a sheet.


----------

